# Boneless Pork Butt-wrap or no wrap?



## normanaj (Apr 22, 2018)

Picked up a 5lber at $1.19/lb so I couldn't pass it up.Doing it for pulled pork sandwiches.

I've trolled the forums and I see some wrap at 160-165 and some don't.In the end the desired temp is much like brisket...205 or so.

Is it better to wrap or not to wrap,especially if there's a stall?

PS doing it in an MES so the moisture content of the smoker will be pretty high.And I'm doing it at 240-250.


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 22, 2018)

I leave mine unwrapped the entire time. Does seem to stall for a good while though. I usually do 7-8 lb butts


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 22, 2018)

If you have time and like a heavy bark then don't warp. If you prefer a softer bark or are short on time then wrap. It's all a personal preference. I like to wrap because my family isn't into bark so much. Wrapping will help power through the stale.

good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## Slinky (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm doing my second butt today. I I placed it in foil pan and covered it at 160. However first time I didn't wrap at all and it was great too!


----------



## zwiller (Apr 22, 2018)

I researched heavily and it comes down to bark preference BUT as you mention the smoker plays a role.  MES here too and agree it is moist so I vote not to wrap.  Now with an overnight uncovered rest and an hour pellice by fan I am finally starting get to decent bark.  I have not done a butt yet with the new technique but just did a chuckie and it is easily the best so far.


----------



## buckaholic84 (Apr 22, 2018)

I've never done boneless so don't know if there's a difference.  I prefer not to wrap but sometimes do when I have those stubborn butts that seem to take forever.  When I do wrap I try to wait as long as I can.  Seems to me if I can wait until like 170 or later the bark will still be firm(tho still softer then no wrap) as oppose to 150-160.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 22, 2018)

Love a good bark so no wrap it is.Thanks guys!

Norm


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2018)

I think if you had a bone in butt, I would definitely not wrap it, but because it's boneless there is a chance that it may dry out a little unless you wrap it. A foil pan with some chicken broth & drippings from the butt covered with foil would go a long way in keeping it nice & moist.
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 22, 2018)

I've done it both ways and didn't find the additional bark from not wrapping was enough to offset the considerable additional time and uncertainty as to when the thing will be done (200 degrees) and ready to pull. The great thing about wrapping at, or around, the time of the stall is that once you wrap it, the temp increases pretty predictably. I usually unwrap for half an hour at the end to add a little more bark.

With wrapping, you can take control of the cooking time; without wrapping, the meat can be done way too late or way too soon, and it makes it hard to plan when you are going to get everyone to the table.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 22, 2018)

> I've done it both ways and didn't find the additional bark from not wrapping was enough to offset the considerable additional time and uncertainty as to when the thing will be done (200 degrees) and ready to pull. The great thing about wrapping at, or around, the time of the stall is that once you wrap it, the temp increases pretty predictably. I usually unwrap for half an hour at the end to add a little more bark.
> 
> With wrapping, you can take control of the cooking time; without wrapping, the meat can be done way too late or way too soon, and it makes it hard to plan when you are going to get everyone to the table.



I'm in full stall right now(159),that's been going for about 1/2hr.

I'm not to worried about time,I'm doing this so that I've lunch for work during the week.But I also don't want to be pulling pork at midnight either!I guess I just may wrap it instead.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 22, 2018)

normanaj said:


> I'm in full stall right now(159),that's been going for about 1/2hr. I'm not to worried about time,I'm doing this so that I've lunch for work during the week. *But I also don't want to be pulling pork at midnight either! *I guess I just may wrap it instead.


The part I put in bold was exactly my point: if you don't wrap, you have no idea when the darn thing is going to let you finish. *IT *is in control, not you.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 22, 2018)

Wrapping was the right call John,slow steady move to 179 since I wrapped.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 22, 2018)

Wrapped and at another full stall at 188,won't even budge.9hrs in.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 22, 2018)

Finally reached 200+

WOW!!!Between Jane's homemade bourbon sauce and this meat...AGAIN WOW!!!

So worth the wait...eating at 8:15pm was worth it.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 22, 2018)

The other thing about wrapping: don't be afraid to bump up the temperature to 250 or even 275. 225 is a great temp for smoking, but once you wrap, the slightly higher temperatures will still keep the meat below the temps at which is would get tough, but still allow the meat temp to "power through" the stall.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 23, 2018)

Not for nothing but this is even better the next day.Might have to take care of the crowd at work tomorrow.


----------



## sauced (Apr 26, 2018)

Did you say Homemade Bourbon Sauce??
I go both ways with the wrapping, all depends on the time to get it done. Family has no preference, they just want bbq!!


----------



## Dazed (Apr 27, 2018)

I always wrap when it’s gets close to 150 or so with my FireBoard.  So you can mix that good juice up with the pulled pork.  I still have good bark for slicing to.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 27, 2018)

sauced said:


> Did you say Homemade Bourbon Sauce??


 
The better half makes a damn good bourbon sauce!If she lets me I'll post up the recipe in the sauce section.


----------

